
Ask HN: How do I write modern JavaScript ? - zython
I want to write readable, maintainable JS but with the overwhelming choice that JS gives I quickly got lost when trying to get a oversight over the JS landscape.<p>What can I do in your opinion to learn to write modern JS ?
======
haburka
I recommending taking courses online to learn how to write it. Also, you may
want to work on some open source projects if you want to see what maintainable
JS looks like and how to write it.

